# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  طلب مساعدة فك شفرة bg3

## amejma

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
إخواني الأعزاء أطلب مساعدتكم في حل فك شفرة جهاز ألكاتيل قديم لBG3 
352098000472595 
bg32c-3brgfr1 
مشكورين للمساعدة  :Embarrassment:

----------


## amejma

لا رد

----------


## mohamed73

استعمل خاصية البحت فوق الصفحة  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## amejma

شكرا

----------


## Tayeb14

أريد فتح هاتف bg3

----------

